
The New Yahoo Developer Network - yahoodeveloper
https://developer.yahoo.com
======
Isofarro
I'd be wary of touching any Yahoo API that isn't a core part of their
business. Developer enthusiasm isn't enough considering how likely, when Yahoo
run into difficulties, they'll just sunset APIs we're using.

I want to say the Search API is a good example of a core business proposition:
there's a revenue stream there for the service, but the search results are
probably from Bing, so although the Yahoo side looks like it has longevity,
the reliance and licensing of search metadata from Microsoft is a dependency
that ups the risk of using this API. I don't really trust Microsoft not to
pull the carpet out from under us when they've collected a sufficient number
of eyeballs to consider the second step of a bait and switch.

~~~
cwyers
If you're excluding search (and I think your reasoning is at least plausible),
then what IS a core part of Yahoo's business?

~~~
patio11
Yahoo is a holding company focused on large, category-leading sites in Asian
markets. They also own a struggling portal in the US.

~~~
snowwrestler
Ha! Like the old joke that McDonald's is a real estate company that sells
hamburgers.

------
tszming
If anyone from Yahoo! are here for listening: some of your servers' SSL cert
was expired [https://sa.edit.yahoo.com/](https://sa.edit.yahoo.com/) (expired
at 7/9). I've reported to your security team (via hackerone) and they replied
me as ".. do not appear to be any security implications as a direct result of
this behavior. .." and it is still not fixed after a week of my report.

How long does it take to update the SSL cert? I hope someone at Yahoo! with
good heart can pick this up.

~~~
cobookman
Just forwarded an email to our company wide listserv. It should be fixed soon.

~~~
tszming
Cool, thanks.

~~~
cobookman
Should now be fixed. Thanks for the heads up.

------
azifali
I am glad that Yahoo is waking up to the mobile & platform revolution after
sleeping through the most important parts of it. Glad that it is not
pretending to be "media" company anymore.

Flurry acquisition was a good act. This should give them a great headstart
against FB.

[https://developer.yahoo.com/games/](https://developer.yahoo.com/games/) \-
Yahoo Games network is positioned badly. The opening tag line is "monetize
your games" but I find the monetization piece missing. What it is trying to be
is a platform for mobile apps and games., it is positioned as a gaming
platform to get developers on board I think.

Yahoo's play in the ad exchange space is still nonexistent; however not
surprising considering that they spent insane amounts of money acquiring
vaporware from Bluelithium and others.

The current ad execs are also clueless and absolutely not reachable, I expect
this trend to continue.

~~~
swartkrans
> Glad that it is not pretending to be "media" company anymore.

When you hire people like Katie Couric and David Pogue you are still a media
company.

------
stevekl
Yeah right. Good luck getting me back onto their platform.

Last year, our startup was heavily relying on their yahoo local API.

One day, we started having a lot of errors. We inspected the errors and it
said "NO RESPONSE".

We started googling why and realized that yahoo basically just decided to
shutdown the servers with ZERO notice.

Of course, There were tons of complaints about it on the forum. There were no
response from yahoo. For us, The API was an important part of the product, and
suddenly, our product was taken away from us.

No notice, no deprecation warning. Just one big middle finger.

There is NO WAY I am ever using yahoo with that kind of attitude.

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19386027/yahoo-local-
sear...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19386027/yahoo-local-search-api-
is-not-working-at-all)

------
tsurantino
Doesn't Yahoo use Bing for search? How do they have a Search API?
[https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/](https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/)

~~~
miralabs
it is still Bing.

~~~
ldng
Do you hapen to know if the search is simply delegated to Bing or is it the
Bing engine running against a different index (yahoo's) ?

------
aikah
Where is pipe ? it was definetly a interesting idea,but it seems it has been
"abandonned".Is there any alternative,with a graphic interface ?

~~~
spullara
It is still running, it now uses YQL as the backend:

[https://pipes.yahoo.com](https://pipes.yahoo.com)

------
tpinto
It's so good to see Yahoo! going back to what I've always liked about it:
providing developers with good building blocks to create the web (and mobile)
of tomorrow.

------
cdnsteve
If someone asked me what Yahoo's core offering today was, I couldn't answer
it. If you asked me that 10 years ago, I would immediately say search.

------
staunch
Is there anything comparable to Yahoo's BOSS Search API? Does DuckDuckGo still
use it?

~~~
saurabhsahni
DuckDuckGo is indeed using Yahoo BOSS Search API. It's featured here:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/](https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/)

------
azifali
Anyone from Yahoo Adtech around here?

------
Germany
ok, lets roll up the sleeves and code something :)

~~~
chris_wot
You can do that without Yahoo you know.

------
jingleberry
man this CEO really has her shit together ... female CEOs seem to make
companies that know their customer base ... thats sexest but anyway ... yahoo
is looking better and better

~~~
kumarm
Being Techie I like the change Marissa is doing but Lets be honest under
Marissa Mayer YHOO value has decreased if you remove AliBaba factor.

